# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Stacinator Stretch Merino Day/Night zaštitne

## Mala01

Da li je netko probao i kakva su iskustva? jel se isplati dati toliko love za njega?
Hvala   :Love:

----------


## kailash

> Da li je netko probao i kakva su iskustva? jel se isplati dati toliko love za njega?
> Hvala


probala, ali vuna jednostavno nije za nas....inače je mekano i tanko, ne bih nikad rekla da je vuna....

----------


## enela

> Mala01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li je netko probao i kakva su iskustva? jel se isplati dati toliko love za njega?
> Hvala  
> 
> 
> probala, ali vuna jednostavno nije za nas....inače je mekano i tanko, ne bih nikad rekla da je vuna....


Kailash, odmah mi je lakše! Cure tak oduševljeno pričaju o vuni, a ja nikak da se nađem s njom. Već sam mislila da nekaj ne štima s mojim poimanjem vunenih zaštitnih.

----------


## momtobe

Cure, tko misli da vuna nije za njega, neka proba Aristocrats soaker!
Nije ovom Stacinatoru do gležnjeva...

----------


## enela

> Cure, tko misli da vuna nije za njega, neka proba Aristocrats soaker!
> Nije ovom Stacinatoru do gležnjeva...


Nisam probala Stacinator, nego onaj Popolinijev soaker (mislim da je neko rekao da je on poput Aristocratsa).

----------


## Mala01

m, a što je konkretno problem? Puštaju vam, nisu udobne...što?

----------


## momtobe

Popolinijev soaker sam samo vidjela u dućanu, to je tu negdje kao Aristocrats, ali i nije...Ari. je ugodan, ne ostavlja nigdje nikakav trag, a ne pušta. 

Mi ga koristimo samo za noć, jer je to ipak period od nekih 12 sati, i cini mi se najbitnije da guza dise za to vrijeme. Perem ga jednom u 2 tjedna, lanoliziranje nije neka filozofija, jednom ga nisam lanolizirala, i cak onda nije pustio. 

Meni ne pase kao dnevna varijanta jer pod pritiskom (kad se sjedi) ipak pusta vlagu na robicu, a to ne volim. Sa slijedecom bebom vuna ce mi definitivno biti prvi izbor, pogotovo za male bebuske koje ne sjede, ne puzu... 
I tako, ja odusevljena vunom!

----------


## enela

Nikako da se pomirim s tom vlagom koju pušta pod pritiskom. Za noć ga nemam hrabrosti probati jer Slatkica velik dio noći visi na cici i pelena+tetra+uložak su jutro mokre skroz na skroz. Bojim se da to vuna ipak ne bi izdržala.

A cijelo vrijeme me muči kaj je s bakterijama? Ipak se vuna pere samo na 30-40°C i ne vjerujem da su njena antibakterijska svojstva tak jaka  :/

----------


## marta

Kojim bakterijama? Ozbiljno pitam.

----------


## momtobe

Pa ja vunu ne koristim po danu radi pustanja pod pritiskom, ali ponoci, kada se leži- nemaš brige, neće propustiti ni pod ful natopljenom pelenom. Ma najradije bih ti posudila da probas i uvjeris se, ali ne mogu, nemam dva  :Razz:

----------


## kailash

mene je to puštanje pod pritiskom i nepranje u mašini i lanoliziranje totalno ohladilo od vune. i sad imam gotovo nekorišteni stacinator grape boje kojeg smo prerasli... :/

----------


## enela

> Kojim bakterijama? Ozbiljno pitam.


Imala je dva puta E. colli (soaker je isprobala prije 3 puta, tak da ne mislim da je on razlog). Cijelo vrijeme mi se vrti u glavi kaj ako se ponovo nakote, a to vrijeme koristimo vunu? Kak onda dobro oprati soaker?

Kailash, i moj popolini je samo 3 puta korišten.

----------

